# Still seeking employment



## eugeniamiller02@gmail.com  (May 1, 2019)

I got certified in 2017 still have not found a job. My 8 year experience in Optometry is null and voided. I can not even find anyone in my area willing to take me as an intern. So lost!


----------



## Pathos (May 1, 2019)

I'll be the first to admit that I personally hate job hunting. I don't like filling out job applications, updating my resume, doing interviews, waiting....and waiting...and waiting. However, this is all part of the job hunting game and a necessary evil in my opinion.

Sounds like you are having a tough time landing a coding job? You are not sharing a whole lot of information, so I do not have much to work with here. No previous job experience is useless. Even if you worked for McDonald's, you can spin that you had the determination to rise above flipping burgers into something better. Let me start by asking you a couple of questions:

-What *types *of jobs are you searching for? While some companies hire brand new coders, if you haven't been coding since graduation in 2017, you may not be their cream of the crop. I assume you are a CPC-A? Try to get that -A removed if you can. Practicode is a good start and will help you brush up on your coding skills too.

-Have you had a *peer-review* of your resume? I have a small network of trusted professionals that I often use to review my resume and who provide constructive feedback. If not, there are plenty of YouTube videos and guides on how to compose a great resume.

-What job do you have *now*? If coding is not an option within the company you work for, perhaps broaden your job search parameters. Get in the door with bigger companies that have a known coding department and network to get into that department. You might need to start in the Billing department until you get enough leverage or networking to get hired in Coding.

-Be *proactive*. I get it; getting rejected is hard and feels personal, but 99% of the time it's not. For those companies, it's just regular business. Even if you did nothing wrong and aced your interviews, you might still not get the job. However, you cannot sit around and expect the job to land in your lap. Do everything you can to get your foot into the door, and climb up from there. Even if the job you are applying for isn't the dream job, you should always keep your goal in mind and strive towards it. Be honest when you interview and tell them you can see yourself in Coding after a few years (or due diligence). If the Hiring Manager is worth its salt and grit, then they should recognize your determination and drive. If they don't, then you might have dodged a bullet there anyway (not all managers are great).


If you are serious about getting a Coding job, you should probably spend at least 1+ hours every day job hunting, refining your resume, scouring for opportunities; but the jobs are out there! You just need to find them, impress the hiring manager enough and jump on-board.

Hope this is helpful and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## eugeniamiller02@gmail.com  (Jul 16, 2019)

Thank you for you helpful words of encouragement. I actually do work for a very big company that also have different types of coding jobs. Unfortunately I have been declined when interviewed 3xs and always get the same advice. Start with a different department then come back for another (4th) interview. But as I interviewed with the managers I see that I am not a fit for them. 
No I hav not done any coding since 2017 and yes I do have two people I respect and have revised my resume. Even the coding manager at my job and another coding manager at another company said my resume was flawless. But same ole same ole not enough experience. At this point I am moving up in my position and have been getting raises. I know what I make now is way more than inexperienced coders make. With this economy I can not start from the bottoms and work my way up again with less pay. Furthermore, I did start down at the bottoms just to get into this company and been excelling so well in the first 6 mos of employment. 
I do however search for jobs and external every day and a no is what I get all the time. If the company. I am very content with not having a job in coding at this point  because my pay I make now is what a coder with a few years under their belt make. 

But again, thanks for the feedback. What’s for me is for me and if it’s not coding only God knows


----------

